# AMR 911 Contracts (National)



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey there folks, I'm looking to see if I can find a national list of 911 contracts for AMR. Does such a list exist? If so, are they listed by state, county, and city?

 If not, I would appreciate your help in putting together a master list of 911 contracts for AMR. Let's factor in contract length and expiration as well if possible. I feel this would greatly help people looking to get on with this company or make a relocation choice relatively easier. Let's begin shall we?


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not sure of expiration dates, but AMR has 911 contracts in:

Golden, CO
Boulder, CO
Longmont, CO
Boulder County, CO
El Paso County/Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## Aidey (Jan 24, 2013)

I doubt it, plus I'm not sure we can create one. AMR has a lot of divisions and I doubt that we have members that work at every single one with a 911 contract.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 24, 2013)

C'mon now, we can still have a large enough collective effort to have a good majority of them listed on here.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Some areas of San Diego and San Bernardino Counties, CA


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jan 24, 2013)

San bernadino Co./ C.A.
Riverside Co./ C.A.
Select Orange Co. cities/ C.A. (under Doctors Ambulance)


----------



## Rykielz (Jan 24, 2013)

Doctors Ambulance covers every city in Orange County from Tustin southward except Mission Viejo.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 24, 2013)

AMR Las Cruces and Alamogordo in New Mexico, IFT in Albuquerque. 911 in Hunt County and Wichita Falls, TX, Amarillo TX. Las Vegas NV. S Steephens


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 25, 2013)

Making progress!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Making progress!



I'm not so sure.

AMR has operations in 38 states and DC. They claim to "provides services in more than 2,100 communities," whatever that means.

 I'm not sure every division has a 911 contract (that's not how they make money), but I'd bet most do. Some states have over 10 divisions. Suddenly we are looking at a large number...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 25, 2013)

...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dude I know, I'm just playing coach right now trying to keep the thread alive before it gets lost in the abyss of, "California/LA" threads we get in bunches daily. Let's keep the sass to a minimum yeah?


----------



## terrible one (Jan 25, 2013)

As far as socal AMR runs 911 in
Ventura County
Santa Barabara County
Riverside County 
San Bernadino County
Los Angeles County
San Diego County
Monterey County


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jan 25, 2013)

Their northeast division, is getting weak.

They got kicked out of Maine technically (now operating under a faux "maine ambulance" name)

They are in Nashua new hampshire. 

In Mass, all pending of course: framingham mass (911), Brockton (911), Wellesley, Taunton. I think. 

To be honest, I'd be surprised if they made it to next year out here. The NE division may be the worst division of AMR, poorly managed, and constantly loosing ground.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 25, 2013)

Colorado Springs contract expires at the end of this year, and the city is looking at the possibility of changing to in-house transport by fire.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Dude I know, I'm just playing coach right now trying to keep the thread alive before it gets lost in the abyss of, "California/LA" threads we get in bunches daily. Let's keep the sass to a minimum yeah?



It's not sass.

I'm just being realistic. We have a fantastic membership, but there is no way for us to come up with all 2100 places AMR serves. 

Also AMR serves El Paso County Colorado, not just Colorado Springs. They also have a Denver operation, and they do 911 in Boulder County, as well Fremont and Pueblo counties down south.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well hopefully we can get enough places listed on here to help some people out with their job search in the future, Mr. Sassy pants


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.amr.net/Locations.aspx


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 25, 2013)

I should have addressed that list initially. While it is informative, it's not very specific and somewhat out of date.


----------



## mrg86 (Jan 26, 2013)

In WA: Spokane County ALS/BLS, Yakima County ALS/BLS, Grant County ALS/BLS, Seattle BLS. I think they are in the Tri Cities and Vancouver as well.


----------



## leoemt (Jan 26, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Hey there folks, I'm looking to see if I can find a national list of 911 contracts for AMR. Does such a list exist? If so, are they listed by state, county, and city?
> 
> If not, I would appreciate your help in putting together a master list of 911 contracts for AMR. Let's factor in contract length and expiration as well if possible. I feel this would greatly help people looking to get on with this company or make a relocation choice relatively easier. Let's begin shall we?



Question is why would you want to know this? Looking to go after their contracts?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 26, 2013)

leoemt said:


> Question is why would you want to know this? Looking to go after their contracts?


We encourage curiosity on this forum.

AMR is unique in its national spread and is almost twice as big as its nearest competitor. Such a company is rather fascinating from a business and operations standpoint.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 26, 2013)

mrg86 said:


> In WA: Spokane County ALS/BLS, Yakima County ALS/BLS, Grant County ALS/BLS, Seattle BLS. I think they are in the Tri Cities and Vancouver as well.



Also Lewis County 911 ALS and BLS.


----------



## leoemt (Jan 27, 2013)

Tigger said:


> We encourage curiosity on this forum.
> 
> AMR is unique in its national spread and is almost twice as big as its nearest competitor. Such a company is rather fascinating from a business and operations standpoint.



And I am curious as to why they would want to know this.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 27, 2013)

leoemt said:


> And I am curious as to why they would want to know this.



Asked and answered. He wants to provide a resource for people who are looking for jobs and who want to work 911.


----------



## med51fl (Jan 27, 2013)

I would like to know so I can take over their contracts.  Once I finish that, I will complete the building of my Death Star and then comes the Alan Parson's Project:rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 27, 2013)

med51fl said:


> I would like to know so I can take over their contracts.  Once I finish that, I will complete the building of my Death Star and then comes the Alan Parson's Project:rofl:



If the Death Star will be hiring medics, I'd like to apply.


----------



## mediclife (Jan 27, 2013)

last time I checked Jackson,MS is running AMR


----------



## Aprz (Jan 27, 2013)

Contra Costa County and Santa Cruz County in California. I _think_ they are 911 in Sierra-Sacramento Valley in California also, but not sure.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah they are 911 in the Redding area of SSV.


----------



## BeachMedic (Jan 27, 2013)

Bay Area and Central valley AMR 911 contracts include the following counties: Santa Cruz, San Mateo, Monterey, San Benito, Contra Costa, Napa, San Joaquin, Sacramento, Yolo, Placer, Stanislaus, Sonoma and uh...sort of San Fracisco. They've lost the two largest in the area (Santa Clara and Alameda) so the stranglehold has loosend up a bit. Still have a lot of local operations though.

In Hawaii they provide 911 on the islands of Kauai and Maui County. (Maui County ops includes the islands of Maui, Lanai, and Molokai.)

One of the reasons I opted to stay with AMR when they lost Alameda was because of the nationwide transfer oportunities...so I think this list is cool.


----------



## Chris07 (Jan 28, 2013)

I could have sworn that AMR lost Monterey County...we have a couple of their old rigs sitting in our lot..which is a long way from Monterey County. I heard they were sent down when AMR lost the county contract...but they may just be hand-me-downs or spares.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 28, 2013)

mediclife said:


> last time I checked Jackson,MS is running AMR



Yep. Hinds county is Jackson plus Rankin county next to it. Along with Harrison and Hancock on the MS coast. I think they are still doing George county(and losing $$) on the AL line. All of these are sole provider agreements. 

Also Mobile, AL. IIRC they are mostly transfer service there with the occasional County 911 when they have no units available. They should still be doing Mobile Fire's BLS rollover 911 calls every third day for 24hrs.


----------



## terrible one (Jan 28, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> I could have sworn that AMR lost Monterey County...we have a couple of their old rigs sitting in our lot..which is a long way from Monterey County. I heard they were sent down when AMR lost the county contract...but they may just be hand-me-downs or spares.



They did lose Monterey County to westmed but that only lasted about 3 years when westmed couldn't make payroll. Amr bought all westmeds old mods


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 29, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Yep. Hinds county is Jackson plus Rankin county next to it. Along with Harrison and Hancock on the MS coast. I think they are still doing George county(and losing $$) on the AL line. All of these are sole provider agreements.
> 
> Also Mobile, AL. IIRC they are mostly transfer service there with the occasional County 911 when they have no units available. They should still be doing Mobile Fire's BLS rollover 911 calls every third day for 24hrs.



Hinds, Rankin, Smith, Simpson, Madison counties.... although medstat is inching ever closer to Jackson metro one county at a time.


----------



## JumperDown (Feb 2, 2013)

AMR has One 911 Contract with Kingsbrook Jewish Hospital in Brooklyn, NY


----------



## CaptCanadia (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you all for this, I've been looking for a list of where AMR provides ALS, this is the best I can find!


----------



## agregularguy (Feb 4, 2017)

In the northeast they're almost all gone. I think they still have something out in NH, but otherwise it's down to just Springfield MA. They just lost Holyoke, MA this week. In CT they have New Haven, Hartford and Bridgeport.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 4, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> In the northeast they're almost all gone. I think they still have something out in NH, but otherwise it's down to just Springfield MA. They just lost Holyoke, MA this week. In CT they have New Haven, Hartford and Bridgeport.



They have Manchester NH


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2017)

All AMR in NM does 911 as well as ift

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> They have Manchester NH


And Nashua too I think. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Feb 7, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> In the northeast they're almost all gone. I think they still have something out in NH, but otherwise it's down to just Springfield MA. They just lost Holyoke, MA this week. In CT they have New Haven, Hartford and Bridgeport.


Manchester and Nashua are pretty good sized contracts in NH. They lost a lot to Brewster and Cataldo in MA recent but still have (I think) East Longmeadow, Framingham, Hamden, Springfield, Wellesley and possibly still some ALS intercept in the MetroWest.


----------



## agregularguy (Feb 7, 2017)

East Longmeadow and Hamden are both (very very small) parts of the Springfield contract. I believe last time I checked we no longer in Framingham and Wellsley.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 8, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> East Longmeadow and Hamden are both (very very small) parts of the Springfield contract. I believe last time I checked we no longer in Framingham and Wellsley.


I see they lost Wellesley to Cataldo at the end of the year. Can't find anything about Framingham.


----------



## Parameduck (Feb 12, 2017)

Multnomah county Oregon (Portland)
Clackamas county Oregon (Portland metro)
Clark county Washington (Portland metro)
Josephine county Oregon


----------



## floridamed224 (Jun 2, 2017)

Anything out of the South?  Carolinas, GA, FL, TN...
Especially now that they have acquired Rural Metro.


----------



## agregularguy (Jun 2, 2017)

floridamed224 said:


> Anything out of the South?  Carolinas, GA, FL, TN...
> Especially now that they have acquired Rural Metro.



I know they have DeKalb county out in GA (near Atlanta) as well as a few others in GA, not sure about the rest of them.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 2, 2017)

Evansville, In

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VCEMT (Jun 2, 2017)

AMR is abandoning their entire L.A. County operations.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 3, 2017)

VCEMT said:


> AMR is abandoning their entire L.A. County operations.


Well except for the Santa Clarita Valley and the rest of LA Co high desert (Palmdale and Lancaster, etc)....they just did a 10 year renewal of that 911 contract


----------



## Chandler213 (Jun 4, 2017)

Arlington, TX as well.


----------



## Rcoddington (Jul 10, 2017)

Dekalb County GA and Troup County GA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

